

Automatic email verification with Parse - tikhon
http://blog.parse.com/2012/04/03/introducing-app-email-settings/

======
zobzu
I clicked on "we're hiring" and saw that:

Site Reliability Engineer: As _the_ _first_ Site Reliability Engineer at
Parse, you’ll be responsible for [..]

At some companies, reliability is an _afterthought_. At Parse, we’re building
a developer platform, so robustness is one of our core values. [..]

Do people even understand what they write?

~~~
rdl
They have a huge founder team (5 engineers?). Presumably several of the
founders are functioning as SREs now, and the overall team has SREing as at
least a secondary responsibility.

They're talking about hiring the first employee dedicated to SRE.

(my startup has 3 founders; one of our first 5 hires will be titled SRE, too,
but that doesn't mean we're not doing that before).

I'd estimate 3-5x productivity for founders vs. hires (100hr/wk vs. 40hr/wk,
more motivated, and experienced), so 1/3 of a founder's time is freed up by a
full time hire. That's before the losses due to a team of 4 vs. 3 (20%
communications overhead?) and time to spin-up. Benefit of being familiar with
everything is probably a wash vs. not having to context switch.

